# How "connected" is your home?



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

By "connected" I mean how many IP numbers are you routinely using in your home. Each device on your network will use an IP number .. This includes computers, printers, laptops, iphones, DIRECTV receivers, routers, etc .. basically anything that needs an IP address on your network.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> By "connected" I mean how many IP numbers are you routinely using in your home. Each device on your network will use an IP number .. This includes computers, printers, laptops, iphones, DIRECTV receivers, routers, etc .. basically anything that needs an IP address on your network.


There are at least 12 IP addresses always on in my house. When the iPhones are there, it's at 14. And, I've had some other folks in the house using their laptops in the past, so I've probably maxed out at around 18 at one time, not really sure on the total number as they aren't normally connected.

I'd like to add one more... for a H2x that's capable of MRV.. but that room has the lowly H20 with no ethernet jack


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> By "connected" I mean how many IP numbers are you routinely using in your home. Each device on your network will use an IP number .. This includes computers, printers, laptops, iphones, DIRECTV receivers, routers, etc .. basically anything that needs an IP address on your network.


I've got at least one hardwired network port in every room, generally 2 and wireless through the house.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

4 networked HR's (out of a possible 7)
3 PC's
1 iMac
1 Wii
1 D-Link Media Server
1 Printer
1 Actiontec Wireless Broadband WAN Router/LAN Gateway/DHCP Server
1 Vonage Motorola Router (configured as a switch)
1 Linksys Router (configured as a wireless switch)


----------



## Fontano (Feb 7, 2008)

29 if I count correctly;

1 - Router
3 - WiFi Access Points (Two for my N WPA coverage, 1 for WEP)
1 - Vonage
4 - Desktop Computers (Win2003, WinXP, Linux, iMac)
4 - Laptop Computers (WinXP x3, Mac)
2 - Printers
2 - Mobile Phones (iPhone, BlackBerry)
4 - DirecTV Receivers
1 - SlingBox
5 - Game Systems (Wii, DS, XBOX, XBOX-360, PS3)
1 - IPTV Device
1 - Goofy Internet Base Gizmo (Chumby, got it as a gift)

And I am currently looking at adding at least 6 more devices that would use an IP.

This also doesn't include when family members come over with their mobile devices (like iPhone/iTouch and their laptops).


----------



## lovswr (Jan 13, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> By "connected" I mean how many IP numbers are you routinely using in your home. Each device on your network will use an IP number .. This includes computers, printers, laptops, iphones, DIRECTV receivers, routers, etc .. basically anything that needs an IP address on your network.


5 pc's (4 windoze & 1 fedora 9 rig) PS3, XBOX 360 & Samsung BD-P1500 Blu ray player, all set up as dynamic & cat 6 everywhere that I ran last summer.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

I had to really count I'm so used to them just being there.

2 routers
5 pc's
2 ViP's (722 & 612)
1 A/V receiver

Soon:
1 Wii


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

3 Networked HRXX's
Desktop
Laptop
PS3
Blu Ray Player


----------



## funhouse69 (Mar 26, 2007)

Wow this made me realize how many things I actually have connected and they are:

2-D* HR20-XXX
1-HTPC
3-Laptops
2-Networked Printers
3-Servers with over 10TB of Storage
5-Desktop Systems
2-Wireless Bridges
2-Managed Switches
1-iPhone
1-Smart Phone
1-Firewall
2-Vonage Adapters

So I guess that is about 25 right now, I am probably missing something somewhere but I'm not exactly sure at this point.

BTW - I am a Network Engineer that has been in the computer industry for over 20 years


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

HR20-700
HR20-700
H21-200
WRT600N
WGA600N
WGA600N
Desktop
Desktop
Desktop
Laptop
PS3
Printer (though wired with USB at the moment)

I guess the VOIP phones through the cable company count too, so 3 of those.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Seven devices, 1 Router, 1 Printer, 3 PCs, 2 Pocket PCs sharing my 15Mb Down/1Mb Up broadband from Time Warner.

192.168.10.1 - Linksys WRT600N Wireless Router
192.168.10.2 - HP Deskjet 6980 Printer (Wireless G)
192.168.10.3 - HP Pavillion 5000T Intel Core 2 Quad 2.83 GHz PC (Hardwired)
192.168.10.4 - Compaq Presario 8000T Intel Pentium 4 3.20 GHz PC (Hardwired)
192.168.10.5 - Compaq Presario 5700T Intel Pentium 3 700 MHz PC (Wireless G)
192.168.10.6 - HP iPaq H5550 Intel Strong Arm 400 MHz Pocket PC (Wireless B)
192.168.10.7 - HP iPaq HX2795 Intel XScale 624 MHz Pocket PC (Wireless B)

Retired hardware includes a Linksys WRT54GS Router with Linksys +7Dbi High Gain Antennas, a Linksys Wireless Boombox and I have a Linksys wilress USB adaptor that looks like a flash drive incase I need additional wifi access for a computer that I'm working on.

Each digital cable box has a static IP address but those are not local they're on Time Warners network in the 172.31.x.x range


----------



## Ken S (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow, I put down 16-29, but upon checking Network Magic we have had over 40 different devices operating on the networks here.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Wired:

Desktop PC
Server PC
Global Cache IR bridge
4x HR20's
D-LINK DIR-655

Wireless:

Various laptops (his, hers, sometimes daughter's and granddaughter's)
Pocket PC Mobile Phone


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I came up with 16... 

Wired:

1 - Apple Airport Xtreme Wireless-N Basestation
1 - Mac Mini 
2 - PC's 
1 - HR2x

Wireless:

2 - MacBooks
2 - Apple TV's
1 - HP PhotoSmart All-In-One
2 - iPhones 
2 - HR2x's
1 - PS3 
1 - Nintendo Wii


----------



## gfrang (Aug 30, 2007)

2 computers
1 Linksys phone router
1 HR20-100 
all with cat 5e
I guess that's it.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

A total of 13 IPs assigned here.....geez.....I must be a techno geek.


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

1 - Router
1 - Buffalo NAS Network Drive
3 - Hr20
1- Wii
1 - PS3
1 - HD DVD
2 - Desktop PC's
4 - Laptops
2 - Printers
1- Security Camera DVR
1 - Alarm System
2 - Smart Phones

I think I have everything here. The only other thing is kids and family members laptops when they come over.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

5 - Computers
2 - Print Servers
4 - DirecTV HD DVR's
1 - DirecTV HD STB
2 - PS/3
1 - HD DVD
1 - XBOX
1 - Onkyo NetTune Receiver
1 - Router
1 - Modem


----------



## waynebtx (Dec 24, 2006)

1 HR20
1 HR21
1 H23 when networking is turned on
1 H21-100 when networking is turned on 
1 HD-A30
1 PS3
3 Laptops
2 Desttop computers
I Router


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

2 HR20
2 Laptops
1 PS3
1 DSL Modem
3 routers(2 of them in bridge mode)
4 Desktops
===================
13


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

1 Dedicated Firewall/Router (Bridged to Modem for WAN IP)
1 Wireless Router
2 Desktop PCs
3 Laptops
1 Network Printer
1 Pocket PC
1 iPod Touch
2 HR2x Receivers (HR22 and HR21)
1 WGA600N (used with various things, sometimes the receivers)
2 Xboxs
1 Xbox 360

So 16 active that are mine personally.

I have a few other devices not setup though (desktops, laptops, etc.) and usually there are a few others on my network as I run a computer company as well.


----------



## Grydlok (Mar 31, 2007)

Depends on the day of the week and who is visiting.


----------



## the new guy (Jun 28, 2007)

1 Main computer
1 Server
1 Laptop (wired)
1 Laptop (wireless)
1 Printer
2 HR21's
1 Blu-ray player
1 Router

Not a huge number of IP addresses, but not bad for a small house. I definitely have more connected equipment than anyone I know (not that it's a contest, I just like that sort of stuff).

Tim


----------



## BubblePuppy (Nov 3, 2006)

2 laptops
1 printer
1 desktop
1 hr20-700
1 linksys wga600n
1 linksysy router


----------



## 4DThinker (Dec 17, 2006)

1.DSL Modem
2. Router
3,4. 2 iPod Touch
5,6. 2 Zunes
7-9, 3 laptops
10, iMac
11. Dell HTPC
12. Home office PC
13. Another PC in guest bedroom.
14. Kodak Photo Frame
15,16. HR20 DirecTV recievers.
17. Toshiba HD-DVD player
18. Samsung Blu-Ray player
19. Asus EEE 901 netbook
and at leastone more item I can't remember at the moment.

That's right. No kids.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

I thought I was wired until I saw the count of '29' above..

Let's see...

Router (with Wireless-N) in the family room, switch in the office and old Wireless-G access point. There's 3 for the 'infrastructure'.

My desktop and my daughter's desktop.
Up to 3 laptops on wireless if my older daughter is visiting.
Windows Home Server PC.
Buffalo LinkTheater.
A pair of Buffalo LinkStation network drives.
XBox 360.
Dell color laser printer.

I guess that maxes me out at 14. (I love Fios, even though it's not Verizon anymore)


----------



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

13 for the moment:

2 Laptops
1 IMac
1 MacPro Notebook
2 HR2x (wired)
2 HR2x (wireless - for now!)
2 Tivo's
1 Printer (wireless - for now!)
Router (static IP)
1WGA600N


----------



## Draconis (Mar 16, 2007)

I would say 9, I also have a 6-port switch but it does not use a IP address. 

1 DIRECTV HR20-700
1 DIRECTV R22-200
1 Printer
1 SlingBox AV
1 TRENDnet TEW-632BRP (router)
4 PC's


----------



## kocuba (Dec 29, 2006)

1 DSL Router
1 Desktop PC
1 Laptop PC (wireless)
2 HR20-700s
1 HD-DVD Player

So it looks like normally there are atleast 6 devices. There is the occasional wireless connection for a laptop from either work of a family member that visits.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

I would love to say 76+, but that would be at work, but not at home.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

constant IP's
3 computers (malchior, balthazar, caspar)
1 HDDVR
2 PS2's
1 printer
occasional use
2 NDS Lites
1 PSP

soon to add a Wii and a 360 to the list.


----------



## curt8403 (Dec 27, 2007)

xIsamuTM said:


> constant IP's
> 3 computers (malchior, balthazar, caspar)
> 1 HDDVR
> 2 PS2's
> ...


You named your computers after the 3 wise guys?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm...
6 PCs
1 Laptop
1 Smartphone
2 DirecTiVos
2 HR21s
2 printers
1 VOIP adapter
1 PS3
1 XBox
2 IP Cameras

That's 19. Not everything is always on. One room in my house is a home office, though.


----------



## xIsamuTM (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah. It gets worse.
My networks name is Magi-Nerv, my receivers are also named after the Magi, and also a Midgar, Valhala, and Yggdrasil, my basement is refered to as Central Dogma.

And to answer the next question, of course, didn't my handle tip you off.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Router
Smart Switch
Directv Stuff
HR20-700
HR20-700
HR22-100
H21-200
WGA 600N client Bridge
Wifes Laptop
iTouch
My Desktop
My Laptop
Server
Server
Server (various Development Servers)
Pocket PC
WII
SMC EZ-Stream
Buffalo G Client Bridge
Print Server
2 Network Printers
Verifone IP Terminals (point of sale development)
Vonage Adapter
Basement Temp / Water Alarm
VOIP optimizer
DSL Modem

Several retired / spare Routers / AP / Client Bridges / PCs / Servers
New Stuff under test. . .

MacBook PRO . . . my wife has gone to the 'Darkside' (iPhone applications)

Enough for today.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

HR20-700
HR21-100
HR23-700
Dell laptop (1521)
Dell laptop (1525)
Dell desktop
Home built desktop
HP printer
Mike


----------

